# Extremely painful smear



## M2M

I had a smear test yesterday and found it extremely painful. I've always had issues with "discomfort" down there and I'm a bit concerned about it.

I haven't had any treatment yet but I'm worried now about the internal examinations, treatment (whether it is IUI or IVF), internal scans, and ultimately childbirth if I even get that far. I'm terrified that I'm abnormal in that department and am too "narrow" or whatever. What if I did ultimately become pregnant and I couldn't give birth?

I've been scaring myself silly this morning reading about forceps deliveries, episiotomies, colposcopies, lap and dye tests, hycosy tests... all of it, and I'm petrified.

What if I'm not cut out for this treatment lark? I kind of want to close my legs and just forget the whole thing after yesterday's experience but then I will never be a Mummy. I cried myself to sleep last night thinking about it.

Does anyone else have trouble with smear tests or is it just me?  How will I have IUI treatment if I can't stand having anything put inside of me?


----------



## MAL.

Hi

I had a painful smear before I started any tx but found the scans and tx to be ok. Labour well I am afraid to say it hurts BUT you can be on lots of drugs that help, also your body kicks in and does "it's thing" during labour so I would not worry about that hun


----------



## tilly mint

Hi M2M,

I know exactly where you are coming from here. I have just completed my first cycle of IVF which is something I thought I would never be able to do. I have a total fear of anything being inserted 'down there' and drove myself mad in the run up to each appointment. I got through it as I really want to have a child so just kept thinking of that. Just trust the expertise of the nurses and talk your fears through with them. . . we are not the only ones who feel like this. I was sedated for EC and ET which helped and found the base line scans bearable. Plenty of lube and thinking about why you are dong this will get you through it. I know how hard it is and the fear kept me awake at night, but if I can do it, so can you. 

Good luck x


----------



## M2M

Thank you ladies.

I'm afraid I've spent most of today in tears thinking about the possibility of having a HCG or hycosy test. To be honest I'm absolutely petrified. It's not really the thought of childbirth and labour itself that freaks me out. I think I could cope with that as it feels a lot more natural than having something actually inserted, you know?

I keep thinking to myself "I don't know if I'm built for this" like I might be wonky inside or something. I'm so scared of the HCG/hycosy it's unreal... I've read so many horror stories. 

I don't really know what to do to get over it. I've even been having nightmares.


----------



## MAL.

Awwww hun      I have not had the hycosy, is that the x ray? I had the lap and dye so that is why I did not have the other, no point in having both. Is it worth asking for the lap? Explain your fears and they may do that? You are out of it so don't know what is going on and I recovered from it v quick. I do remember how you feel, I had problems "down there" from an early age and I always got a male Dr and they first few times they did any investigations or scans or anything I just cried but the men did not understand why? It was because I had only been with dh, was 16 and terribly embarrassed and hated every second of it, hence being v tense and making it all a bit worse. I know this wont help but after a lot of internal scans I kind of got used to it   If you had anything wrong down there the nurse doing your smear would of said something, or if you are v worried can you go and see a female dr to talk to? She would prob want to take a look though.

It might be worth a post somewhere on here asking for positive experiences of hycosy to help put your mind at rest


----------

